# allison MD3060 trans. temp. sender 1996



## psmith32 (Jun 12, 2008)

My temp gauge checks out ok, but does not register any temp. does anyone know where
the temp. sender is on this Allison trans. Is it external or is it in the sump?

Pat


----------



## dbarton291 (Jun 15, 2008)

RE: allison MD3060 trans. temp. sender 1996

For a gauge on the dash, it's most likely connected to a sending unit in the to cooler circuit.  Usually, it's in one of the big fittings at the transmission.  Those are installed by the chassis manufacturer, and may or may not be an Allison part.


----------



## professorwrench (Jun 16, 2008)

RE: allison MD3060 trans. temp. sender 1996

Look for the two large lines going to the front of the transmission. Like was said the normal place for the sender is in a Tee on one of the large lines at the transmission. The sender is looking at the oil temperature before it is sent to the cooler.


----------

